# Adding sugar to you plants when flushing??



## EsC420PoT (Jul 7, 2012)

Iv read a little about this but havnt heard of results or the proportions to use if it does. Is suppose to make then pack On weight and more potent. Either way a very respected and well known grower around the bay area says that adding sugar when flushing is good bethod. What do you guys think?


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2012)

I hve never heard of it and of the top of my head I don't see how it wld do anything. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2012)

I also do not see any advantages, but several downsides,like attracting bugs.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 7, 2012)

See that's what I felt also, but my this guy swears by it. Grows his meds at 24% thc so I'm real skeptical, but I'll def take your guys advice over his any day. Any more takers?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2012)

It doesn't make any sense to me. Flushing with sugar, what a mess and the poor roots? yuck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2012)

In fact, why are you flushing?  Just keep feeding your girls if you want them to keep packing on weight.  No one and nothing anywhere can add weight while being starved.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 8, 2012)

I read about this in High Times question and answer section in the back of the magazine.  One person even talked about using Kool Aid to enhance the flavor.  Seemed a bit crazy to me.


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> I read about this in High Times question and answer section in the back of the magazine.  One person even talked about using Kool Aid to enhance the flavor.  Seemed a bit crazy to me.




Yeah that's because it is....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

Like *THG* said Just keep feeding. IMO Flushing is for when the plant has health problems not when its a healthy reaching the end of it's life cycle plant. If your in  organic soil adding a little "sugar" (I rec you use only Blackstrap Molasses not any type of sugar) will give the microbes in it more food to reproduced and that will give the plant a boost in available nutes


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah the only thing I can see sugar doing is feeding your micro herd which helps them breakdown the nutrients in the soil and feed the plant. The plant doesn't drink the grape soda and then deposit grape flavors to the buds...lol. That is just insane. Jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 8, 2012)

I always love to hear the kool aid or grape pop thing  

guaranteed to bring a smile to my face everytime.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2012)

I do not believe that regular processed sugar is usable by plants.  I believe that it has to be molasses (or other carb plant food) and then, it only helps if you are growing organic.  As a side note, "flushing" with molasses is not really flushing at all.  This would be the opposite of flushing--you are giving your plants a nice dose of something that is going to make food more available to the plants.

LOL--Kool-Aid to enhance flavor :rofl: ?  That right there should tell you how much credence you should give to anything written there....


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jul 8, 2012)

I prefer to peee on my plants to flush... some hippy named chong told me thats what he does and he grows the super dank chronic dro... :rofl:

this made my morning .. wanders off smiling :ciao:


----------



## getnasty (Jul 8, 2012)

One thi9ng you may also take into consideration, is that, in order to know the potency of your bud, it has to be sent off to a lab for chemical analysis. If this guy hasn't done that, his 24% is nothing more than a number off the top of his head. Not saying he hasn't... just saying that the labs that do that particular analysis aren't cheap, and they are private.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 8, 2012)

did some searching and this is what i came up with i am not the author but found it a good read i hope this helps

  Most types of soda (irrespective of brand name - Sprite, Coke, Fanta, Mountain Dew etc.) contain a few common elements: carbonated water, flavouring, colouring and sugar. Of course there are a differences in tastes, and chemical composition, but the basics are the same. 

So, what is the story surrounding watering plants with soda or sugar water? 

Sodas contain a form of glucose (normally corn sugar extract) and sugar water is normally a mixture of water and crystallised sugar (which is again the glucose extracted from sugar cane). This is normally a form of glucose referred to as d-glucose (due to the shape of the molecule). 

Plants are able to absorb and assimilate and metabolise d-glucose, so the simple answers would seem like yes, soda and sugar water does help plants grow. In small quantities or dilute concentrations yes; in large or high concentration no, it will eventually kill the plant. In large doses, the sugar changes the water potential in the soil around the plant, preventing water from being absorbed by the the roots (through osmosis). 

The first signs would be that the plant wilts as it it not able to absorb enough water to sustain itself. In addition high concentrations of sugar in the soil provide a fertile breeding ground for bacteria and fungi, which would take the first opportunity to attack a damaged or injured plant. 

High amounts of calcium (dissolved by the carbonated water) could also be expected to start precipitating at the surface of the soil. 

It also obviously depends on the size of the plant and the quantity (and frequency) of soda/ sugar water you are applying. 

A Similar Result

Sugar added to the water given to a plant can help the plant grow faster, bigger, greener and taller, because plants have the process of respiration (the opposite of photosynthesis) which needs glucose, which is sugar, and oxygen to help grow. By giving seeds and young plants sugar water, it helps the plant grow to be greener because it is given a double dose of glucose. However, if you give the plant too much sugar water it will kill the plant because it cannot efficiently absorb water from the soil. 

I grew tomatoes as an experiment in my science class and I had sugar water as the experiment. One pot had sugar water tomatoes and the other had regular water. In 1 week the sugar water plants had sprouted and were around one inch. The regular plants did not sprout until around the second week. By the end of three months the sugar water plants were around 2 feet tall at least, had buds and were extremely green and healthy. While on the other hand the regular water plants were not a foot tall yet and they had leaves that weren't that green.


wiki.answers.com/Q/How_does_soda_or_sugar_water_affect_the_growth_of_a_plant#ixzz205XBf9o1


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 8, 2012)

and on the other side theres this

Sugar--A Common Misconception
Owning and caring for a plant or garden can be a rewarding experience. There is a large variety of botanical life to choose from, such as orchids, mini herb gardens and even houseplants like the popular Swedish ivy.

Some owners think that adding sugar to the water of their plants will promote growth. This is a common misconception and can be damaging to their health. A plant's basic needs are light, water, nutrients and temperature.

The Effects of Sugar
Sugar can cause numerous issues that may endanger your plants. Moistening the soil with sugared water prevents osmosis, which can lead to wilting and malnourishment. Microorganisms can also be attracted to the soil, where they will begin to feed on the roots of the plant. This encourages root rot, fungus, imbalanced pH levels and other problems.

Photosynthesis is the process of how a plant uses water, light and carbon dioxide to create its food. Glucose is already produced in this process. Providing sugar in the water may cause the plant to develop a dependency on the sugar instead of producing its own. This inhibits natural growth, which could be detrimental.

Treament and Maintenance
Learn to recognize any signs of illness in your plant and treat them immediately. If sugar water has been used, discontinue and check the pH levels of the soil for the next few days.

Depending on the level of damage, transplanting into new soil may be necessary, or closely monitor the plant for indications of unhealthiness. Sometimes a fertilizer can help boost immunity. Before administering, make sure the water-to-nutrient ratio is correct, and the nutrients are safe.

Since there are many variances in botanical life, provide the specific requirements for your plant's proper care. This will allow the plant to grow and flourish



 Do Plants Grow Better With Sugar Water? | eHow.com ehow.com/how-does_5447869_do-grow-better-sugar-water.html#ixzz205ZBcJoP


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 8, 2012)

so as you see everybody has there answer but you will never know for sure what the out come will be until you try for your for your self. hpoefully you will share with us your findings if you do give it a go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2012)

Anybody can go to Wiki and print anything they want--it doesn't have to be true or verified.  I take EVERYTHING on Wiki with a grain of salt unless I, personally, know it to be true.  The sugar water/soda pop thing is such an example.  I have not read any credible thing anywhere that shows that sugar water or soda pop is good for a plant.  But I am aware of several downsides.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh btw, he grows for a respectable cannabis dispensary here in the bay area. He has in fact had his meds tested. Again another reason why I would be shocked that the things this guy is saying, are turning out to be garbage. Well like I've always said, I'll take your guys advice over any others, any day


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

if this dude is who he says he is---the miscomunication is he is calling molasses sugar water


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2012)

sugar water is benificial to the soil...:aok:....helps the microbes


----------



## helpfuljosh (Jul 30, 2014)

I read somewhere that you can also use *fruit juice* during flowering. But than I read further in the thread that someone had a bad experience because the fruit juice can also start rotting easily. The best way I guess is to use molasses mixed with water of just plain sugar solved in water.
And yes, it will also influence taste  sweet buds!:fly:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2014)

helpfuljosh said:


> I read somewhere that you can also use *fruit juice* during flowering. But than I read further in the thread that someone had a bad experience because the fruit juice can also start rotting easily. The best way I guess is to use molasses mixed with water of just plain sugar solved in water.
> And yes, it will also influence taste  sweet buds!:fly:



 Actually, not.  The only thing that molasses really does is feed the microbes if you are growing organic.  If plants uptook the flavors of the things you feed them, organic grows would taste like bat poo, chicken ####, and other nasty smelling things.


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2014)

I can't believe people still believe crap like this.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

i flush 3 days before i harvest always use just plain water i dont believe in the sugar kool aid milk eggs and all the other outrageous things ive heard to water ur plants with its all ** IMO


----------



## jingo (Aug 4, 2014)

Come on you guys, sugar late in flower is a great way to put on weight....

Just roll the buds in granulated sugar instant weight lol


----------



## DrFever (Aug 5, 2014)

Pretty good read 
Clearing up the Carb Controversy: Do Carbohydrate Supplements Really Produce Bigger Yields and Root Systems in Hydroponic Gardens?
Julian Karadjov, PhD
November 10, 2011

Whether you're a hobbyist gardener or a professional grower, sooner or later you are going to hear about the carb controversy&#8230;

What I'm talking about is this: Some people claim carbohydrates cannot be absorbed by plants at all, and that carbohydrate supplements are little more than snake oil.

Others agree your crops could use an extra boost, but they wrongly assert that carbs cannot be taken up by the roots. Better to apply them by foliar spray, they say. In fact, nothing could be further from the truth.

And believe it or not, there are even old-timers who still insist that all you need is molasses. High-grade molasses which is low in sulfur can indeed benefit your plants (if it doesn't clog up your lines). But what your crops really need is the full spectrum of carbohydrates that matches their species profile.

Let's face it, with so many contradictory viewpoints and misinformation out there, it is no wonder so many growers feel confused. The forums, as always, are abuzz with advice. Everyone has an opinion, and different people will tell you different things.

But what does the science say?

Get the facts: This white paper explains the importance of carbohydrates to your plants. It describes the role they play in plant formation, dispels the most common myths about carbohydrate supplements, and sets the record straight on the carb controversy.


What are carbohydrates and how do they produce bigger yields?

Sugars, saccharides, carbs&#8212;they are all the same thing. That's the short answer. And the miracle of it all is that plants themselves manufacture carbohydrates. The following chemical equation demonstrates that when carbon dioxide and water combine in the presence of light, the leaves produce oxygen and carbohydrates in a process known as photosynthesis:

6CO2 + 6H2O &#8594; C6H12O6 + 6O2
To put it simply, carbohydrates are the primary and most abundant products of light-energy transformation by plants. Leaves take the solar energy from your lamps or the sun, the CO2 from the air, and the water from the growing medium to produce the energy your plants need to grow and thrive.

The fact is carbohydrates represent roughly a quarter of all organic soil matter, a substantial amount of which is derived from polysaccharides in roots and plant debris. Carbs can be as simple as sucrose, which is table sugar, or as complex as cellulose, which is the tough, fibrous polymer that plants are made of. All carbohydrates end in &#8211;ose. All contain energy.

Furthermore, plants utilize this versatile source of energy in a variety of ways. They use carbs to grow tissues and build construction materials of all kinds: roots, stems, leaves, blossoms.

In fact, they metabolize carbohydrates into almost everything imaginable, from starch, an energy accumulator, to THC.1 Carbs are even involved in the synthesis of DNA&#8212;deoxyribonucleic acid, whose name is derived from deoxyribose, a carbohydrate.

Any excess carbohydrates your plants do not burn off, they store up in specialized bodies called vacuoles. These reserves are made readily available later on when your plants channel all that energy into producing denser flowers and fruits.

Indeed, carbohydrates play their most critical role in the weeks just before harvest. It is during ripening that buds make their biggest weight gains while burning through those precious energy reserves.

Because of this, an enormous amount of metabolic energy is expended on manufacturing carbs throughout the late vegetative and early flowering stages. Once ripening sets in, carbohydrate production all but stops, and plants must rely almost solely on their carbohydrate reserves.

You see, the more carbs your plants have access to, the bigger the yields. That's the bottom line.


If plants create carbs, why do they need a carbohydrate supplement?

Good question. Is it really necessary to buzz your crops with a sugar high? Isn't photosynthesis supplying all the carbs they need?

The answer is: yes and no. If they have sufficient nutrients, light, and CO2, your crops will do just fine. But if monster yields are what you're after, you have got to strive for more. Here are the major benefits of adding a carbohydrate supplement to your feeding schedule:

Extra carbs free up energy for vital processes. If, in the weeks prior to ripening, you supply your plants with most of the carbohydrates they need, they will not have to struggle to manufacture their own.

In other words, they won't have to live hand to mouth. By giving them an abundant source of readymade energy, you will enable your crops to channel more of their own energy into biosynthesizing amino acids and important secondary metabolites, such as phenols, terpenoids, and THC.

Extra carbs top off your plants' own reserves. Bear in mind that a significant amount of unused carbohydrates will be saved for future use. However, plants have limited capacity to store extra energy.

Therefore, it is advisable to supplement their natural stores, particularly during ripening. You do not want your crops to be running on empty right when their fruits and flowers are packing on their most weight.

Extra carbs safeguard your crops. Hydroponics is the Formula 1 of agro. Every parameter is pushed to the limit: lighting, CO2, nutrient concentration. In fact, the concentration of inorganic nutrients can approach the point where plants experience osmotic shock.

So you see, carbs supplied to the root system can substantially increase root resistance to osmotic stress. We're getting deep into science here. Let it suffice to say that carbohydrate feeding can make hydroponic growing less risky.

Extra carbs energize beneficial microbes. The beneficial bacteria and fungi that live in the growing medium and colonize the rhizosphere help to fend off harmful microorganisms and disease. They also fix nitrogen, break down macro- and microelements into plant-available forms, and contribute to other vital processes. Feed those good bugs, and they will multiply.

To sum up, there is a relationship between the amount of carbohydrates made available to and stored by your plants and the eventual size, weight, and quality of their yields.

Furthermore, carbs make hydroponics safer for your crops.

Last but not least, they help to feed the beneficial microbes that inoculate the roots and help to break down complex carbohydrates and other nutrients into plant-available forms.

All of this translates into heavier harvests.


That's great! So, what's the controversy?

We've established the role of carbohydrates in plant formation and the benefits of feeding your crops as many carbs as possible. But those questions introduced at the start of this white paper remain unanswered. Let's clear them up, one controversy at a time:

Can plants even absorb the carbohydrates I feed them?

The answer is a resounding "yes." The following is just a smattering of the evidence:

Growers have long fed carbs to plants, begging the question: If carbohydrates didn't work, why would growers use them? While noteworthy, tradition per se is insufficient proof. The folk wisdom could be wrong. We've promised you science. We're going to give you science.

Scientists have long fed carbs to plants. Interesting! If carbohydrates were useless, why would scientists apply them to the soil or the nutrient solution during research?

For example, Arabidopsis thaliana is widely used in scientific research as a model for plant development. In the agricultural sciences, this humble plant plays the role that mice and Drosophila flies play in animal biology.

Arabidopsis is typically cultivated in an artificial medium, such as agar. For over a century, scientists have observed that adding carbs to agar enhances growth and "modulates adventitious rooting" in Arabidopsis. In other words, carbohydrates promote strong root development.

Numerous other studies have demonstrated that carbohydrates influence ion uptake by the roots and other developmental processes (e.g., Bechtold, et al., 2000; Kobayashi, K., et al., 2003). All this points clearly to carbohydrate uptake by plants.

Scientists have confirmed the existence of carbohydrate transporters in roots. Indeed, the mechanism of carbohydrate absorption by plants has been discovered: Roots have special transporter proteins that recognize carbohydrate molecules, bind to them, and translocate them into the roots (Saglio and Xia, 1988).

Researchers believe the primary function of these transporters is to capture root exudates&#8212;i.e., to prevent carbohydrates from leaching from the roots. However, these transporters will take up all carbs made available.

For example, in natural soils, transporters take up carbohydrates resulting from plant decay. It should be noted that the process of carbohydrate transport is costly for plants. Carb absorption does require energy. However, the energy gained from ready-made carbohydrate molecules far exceeds the energy expended on transport.

The mere existence of an active transport system suggests that the active uptake of carbohydrates has a net positive benefit for plants. Spectacular examples include carrots and sugar beets. Their roots, already rich in carbohydrates, avidly absorb more carbs whenever given the opportunity. Your plants do too.

What is the best method of applying a carbohydrate supplement?

The argument for foliar application of carbohydrates runs something like this: Since carbs are manufactured and stored in the leaves, why not deliver them to the leaves directly.

Let's not write off foliar application of carbs completely. For many nutrients, foliar sprays do indeed serve as a beneficial form of supplemental feeding. However, they should never serve as the primary form of feeding of any nutrient, carbohydrate or otherwise.

Despite what you may have heard, it is self-evident that the root system is where the vast majority of organic nutrients are absorbed by plants.

This is apparent from plant physiology. Plants have evolved roots for a reason. Roots have clear, specific functions&#8212;above all, the absorption of water and nutrients. Plants do not bury their leaves in the ground in search of food and water.

I know it may sound silly to point out, but even plants that grow laterally, such as vines&#8212;and which may affix themselves to superficies with root-like tendrils, or even sprout secondary roots at new locations&#8212;get the bulk of their nutrition from their base root systems.

Moreover, spraying carbohydrates directly onto the leaves entails certain risks. It should be done with great care, if it is done at all.

Why?

Sugars are saccharides are carbs, remember? And sugars are sticky. So even when using a highquality surfactant, you run the risk of gumming up the stomata, the microscopic openings on the leaves and stems. The stomata, or stomates, facilitate gas exchange&#8212;in other words, transpiration: breathing. Sticky leaves may even attract insects.

But won't good ol' molasses do the trick?

Molasses can be used as a carbohydrate supplement&#8212;in soil. Old-timers may insist they get away with it in hydroponics. But raw molasses is gooey, and it can clog up your lines. Residue may also build up in the reservoir, in the growing medium, or in the root system.

This in turn could lead to root rot or other complications. A high-quality carbohydrate supplement will be properly processed and suspended in solution in order to be safely applied hydroponically.

Another difficulty is that molasses and other over-the-counter sugars are inconsistent. They vary significantly in quality and composition&#8212;not only among brands, but also from one batch or bottle to the next.

So when you use raw sucrose or fructose from molasses or some other source, you are rolling the dice. You cannot rely on the quality or consistency of what you are getting.

To get the maximum benefit, a carbohydrate supplement must have the correct profile&#8212;ideally, one that is tailored to your plant species. The right carbs must be applied in the right ratios and doses.

A word of caution though: Variety is also a key factor. Plants grow better when multiple carbohydrate sources are applied, as shown in the photo in Figure 1 on the next page. And while molasses does indeed contain one or two types of carbohydrates, it does not contain the full spectrum of carbs that your plants need.

It takes a lot of R&D spending&#8212;and tests done on thousands of field crops&#8212;to get the formula just right. Let's look more closely at the science to learn why:

Firstly, individual carbohydrates vary enormously, from simple sugars to highly complex compounds. For example, glucose, fructose, and xylose are all monosaccharides, sucrose is a disaccharide, and cellulose is a polysaccharide.2

Glucose is an aldose (i.e., it contains an aldehyde group), while fructose is a ketose (i.e., it contains a ketone group). Both have the same brutto formula, C6H12O6, but their chemistry is slightly different. A slight difference in chemical makeup can mean a significant difference in how a carb reacts to or affects biology.

Secondly, different plant species have different preferences for different carbohydrates. They can take up some carbs better than they can take up others.

For example, tomatoes and sugar beets prefer sucrose to glucose, while melons prefer fructose to glucose or sucrose (Thomas and Weir, 1967). Decades ago, researchers even considered certain carbohydrates-namely, galactose and mannose-to be toxic for most plants because when applied on their own they inhibited plant growth (Figure 1).

http://www.advancednutrients.com/carbs/


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

Good read fever, thanks for posting where it came from. Feeling pretty good about the tea i gave the girls last night in the soil with molasses and other wonderful things.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2014)

yeah, ever since I began carbo supplementation for my plants, there's a marked increase in outputs of resin and volume. It could be that I'm just super awesome....lol...but boy howdy do the girls get fat :hubba:


----------



## DrFever (Aug 6, 2014)

Most of the  Bigger growers  Use Carb boost  not many will indulge the info  fulvix, humix Vitamin B 12 supplements SuperB max  etc   as well as enzymes are used to get the best possible crop 
 i have used Honey  in last 2 weeks  before harvest    would let it sit in hot water    so it became more  liquid     made sure  it was mixed  well into  my food regime  

 Out of most hydroponic ferts     Optimum hydroponix i find  is the best   and what i use  normally 

http://www.hydroponix.com/english/optimum.html


----------

